# Hi! Introducing myself



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## glynis4 (May 11, 2011)

Hi! I'm from Calgary! Just joined today - lucky you getting to work at Spruce Meadows! Did you find a horse to lease?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## laurarachelle (May 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

@glynis14:
Yeah working at Spruce is pretty cool. Its interesting to see all the work that goes into their tournaments. Hopefully I'll be doing things outside more once the bigger tournaments roll around, cause for now I'm stuck at my desk in the office  hahaha
And no, I never quite found what I was looking for unfortunately. Since I'm working full time I really only wanted something more along the lines of a 1/4 lease, and I'm fingin that most people in Calgary are the all or nothing type! hahaha... Maybe next summer...
Where do you ride?


----------



## glynis4 (May 11, 2011)

I'm at Cadence Stables - it's SE of the city (in Dewinton). It's a nice small facility, dressage focused. I don't get out to ride very often though  What type of riding do you do?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi! I'm sure you'll like it here. If you don't mind me asking what is Spruce Meadows?


----------



## laurarachelle (May 6, 2011)

@Phantonstallion:
Spruce Meadows is a world class show jumping facility! Most (if not all) olympic jumpers from around the world compete here in the summer. So needless to say, it's a pretty cool place to be during tournament season!

@glynis4:
Cool! Maybe if I'm ever out that way I'll come visit, hahaha! I'm looking for a place to ride that's close to me (I'm in the SW) but there aren't very many. I already drive so far to get to work, I don't want to have to drive far again to ride


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds an awesome place to work!


----------

